# 2012 2nd Annual Surfside Marina "Battle of the Bras" Ladies Offshore Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2012 2nd Annual Surfside Marina "Battle of the Bras" Ladies Offshore Tournament*

We are excited to announce the 2012 Surfside Marina Battle of the Bras Ladies Offshore Tournament. We had a great time at this tournament in 2011. The ladies caught some nice fish also. Hopefully no re-schedule this year like we had in 2011.

2012 Surfside Marina Battle of the Bras Ladies Offshore Tournament
June 29-30, 2012
Surfside Marina, Surfside Texas

Entry Fee-$150 if recieved by June 25th
Late Entry Fee -$200 if recieved after June 25th

***** CALCUTTA*****
1 Kingfish- 1 Red Snapper- 1 Dolphin
Combined weight of all 3 fish combined
Pays 1st, thru 3rd
Calcutta Insurance $150 each boat

Side Pots: Pays 60%- 40%

Wahoo-$100 each boat- Pays 1st and 2nd
Big Red Snapper- $100 each boat-Pays 1st and 2nd
Barracuda- $50 each boat-Pays 1st and 2nd
Big Kingfish- $100 each boat-Pays 1st place only
Ling-$100 each boat-Pays 1st place only
Big Dolphin -$100 each boat-Pays 1st place only

*$1000 added to the Big Red Snapper Side Pot- THANKS TO PLANET FORD*

Also, thanks to the following sponsors/donors that make the tournament a sucess:

*Hiltons Realtime-Navigator*
*Planet Ford*
*American Rodsmiths*
*Yeti Coolers*
*Ocean Tamer Marine Grade Bean Bags*
*Wet Sounds Marine Audio*
*Pelagic- Pelagicgear.com*

*more sponsors coming........*

Thanks to the crew at Surfside Marine for the hospitality and hard work to make this tournament a sucess.

Please p.m me with your mailing address and we will send you a tournament brochure.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Battle of the Bras*

Who is the boob who named this tournament?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

I did. Problem?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Had some teams who are not a registered member of 2cool send me a email through the www.matagordasportfishing.com website under contact us. Teams who are not a registered member feel free to contact us through there, or better yet, register to be a member here and join one of the best fishing websites around. Please advised when you email which tournament you want a brochure for, or all of them.

Thanks!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Dropped off a stack of tournament brochures today at Surfside Marina. Stop by there and pick one up. Those who have requested a brochure mailed to them, they will go out next week.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

There will be tournament brochures for the Surfside Marina Battle of the Bras Ladies Offshore Tournament at the Savage Rods booth at the fishing show starting tomorrow. Stop by and visit Don and crew and pick up some brochures.


----------



## happyhour4545 (May 28, 2011)

mredman said:


> Who is the boob who named this tournament?


 why wopuld it matter ? theres a tourney called TWAT in Port A nobody complains about that name...

sounds like a fun tourney for the girls to get into from the Happy Hour team :cheers:

stay happy
HH:texasflag


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*2011 Battle of the Bras Results*

Here are the results of the 2011 BOB Ladies Offshore Tournament

Calcutta:

1st place- Team Go Go Girls- 71.8 points
2nd place- Team Marlin Monroe- 67.8 points
3rd place- Team Exodus Sportfishing- 61.4 points

Kingfish:

Tean Kingnappers- 30.9 lbs

Ling:

Team Exodus Sportfishing- 39.0 lbs

Dolphin:

Team Go Go Girls- 20.1 lbs

Barracuda:

1st place- Team LaBella Vita- 24.1 lbs
2nd place- Team Two Broads Three Rods- 22.7 lbs


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New sponsor*

Please welcome a new sponsor of the Surfside Marina "Battle of the Bras" Ladies Offshore Tournament. Brute Outdoors has donated a 155 qt Brute Cooler to the tournament. Please visit www.bruteoutdoors.com and take a look at thier line of tough, well made coolers.

Thanks Jeremy for the support of Texas Offshore Tournaments


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Round one of the brochures (125 of them) have been mailed out.

Round two of the brochures (114 of them) will go out this Friday.

We waited to add all the sponsors we have been getting to the brochures before we sent them out. We still have more sponsors to add and they will be added to the brochures as we print again, which will be in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*New Sponsor*

We are proud to announce a new sponsor. JB Offshore tackle is a new local business that will be donating $200 worth of assorted bottom, deep drop and kingfish rigs to the tournament. JB Offshore tackle is owned by Jeff Butera (Butera Cape Horn here on 2cool) and is starting his new business.

Thanks Jeff for the donation!

Also, all of our tournaments are 100% calcutta payback and 100% side pot payback to the winners with a low entry fee.


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

mredman said:


> Who is the boob who named this tournament?


Hehe....you said "boob..."


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

Mark,
You posted pictures of last years Matagorda Bluewater tournament. I think you should post up some pictures of last years Battle of the Bra's tournament. Anyone agree?


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pics*

Let me see if I can dig up some....


----------



## Dolphingirl (Apr 5, 2006)

CHA CHING said:


> Mark,
> You posted pictures of last years Matagorda Bluewater tournament. I think you should post up some pictures of last years Battle of the Bra's tournament. Anyone agree?


Lol Jeff, I actually got to fish this tourney so not sure if there was anyone takin pics!!!!! Ha


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Planet Ford*

Time to recognize a super great car dealership and super fine sponsor. Planet Ford is a sponsor of the Battle of the Bras Ladies Offshore Tournament for 2012. Planet Ford is a supporter of Texas Offshore Tournaments and we should support them. Please consider Planet Ford on your next vehicle purchase.

Planet Ford is a $1000 sponsor for the Red Snapper Pot in the tournament.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

Third batch of tournament brochures are being mailed out this week! If you havent already sent me a p.m with your mailing address and you wish to have a tournament brochure, please send me your mailing address.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont forget about this one.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Brochures*

For those who asked for brochures for this tourny, they are going out in the am.

For those needing a tournament brochure, either p.m me or you can pick one up at Surfside Marina.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ocean-Tamer*

Ocean-Tamer Marine Grade bean bag chairs have been a sponsor of our offshore tournaments for the past couple of years. Frank and crew are great folks with a great product. If you need some high quality marine tough bean bag chairs, give Ocean-Tamer a try. They can even embroider your boat nam eon them for a custom look. Surfside Marina is a dealer for Ocean-Tamer also, so contact Sherry and she can order them for you.

www.ocean-tamer.com


----------



## justindfish (Aug 12, 2005)

I got an ocean tamer for my birthday in April and have used it about a half dozen times and can say that they are well worth the money the material and stitching is awsome would not hesitate to spend the money on more very satisfied with it.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Just a riminder that the cutoff date for the early entry is this Monday. We will be running this tournament concurrent with the Texas Billfish Championship next weekend. Those fishing in the TBC can now also sign up for this tournament also if you have some ladies on your boat. We will be working closely with Brandon and David to make this a win/win situation for both tournaments.

Hope and pray this storm goes to the east.


----------



## Empty Pocket (May 21, 2004)

*Please Explain...*

Does this mean that the smaller boats that are not fishing the TBC tournament but planned on fishing the battle of the bras can leave on Thursday at 2:00 to fish, make landfall, refuel and go back out friday and Saturday?


----------



## btravlin2 (Sep 30, 2010)

Please, whatever you do, don't change the name of the tournament just because of some politically correct whiners. It's time to push back. We could all use some raunchy humor. I love it. You go girl!


----------



## Fish monger (Jul 20, 2011)

Empty Pocket said:


> Does this mean that the smaller boats that are not fishing the TBC tournament but planned on fishing the battle of the bras can leave on Thursday at 2:00 to fish, make landfall, refuel and go back out friday and Saturday?


Yes please explain... To make it this a fair tournament we little boats get to fish two days for ladies tournament....if we can't leave till 6 am on Saturday then we are out.... Only fair for everyone....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Dont worry, not gonna give anybody a unfair advantage. After looking at the format between the two tournaments, there is no way to make the two tournaments work together. So we will stay on our own for the Battle of the Bras. We are still on for our original dates. 

Friday, June 29th- Registration opens at 4pm and ends at 7pm
Captains meeting starts at 7:15pm
Calcutta starts at 7:30pm

Saturday, June 30th- Teams may leave any of the listed ports at 6am, must be in line to weigh befor 7pm the same day.

Ports: Galveston
Freeport
Sargent
Matagorda-Recently added


Seas are looking good for the upcoming weekend.

The two tournaments will work together to make the weigh in a smooth as possible.

Dont worry, not changing a thing on the name of the tournament.


----------



## Tre Mccrummen (Mar 3, 2008)

Were in!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Tre and his girls won the 1st annual Battle of the Bras Ladies Offshore Tournament last year. They also won the Matagorda Bluewater Challenge Offshore Tournament last weekend. I am willing to be they will go high in the calcutta Friday night!!!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Had a number of calls today in regards to the tournament.

There is a minimum of 2 lady anglers on each team and no maximum.

Men can captain/gaff fish and bait the hooks and rig for the ladies. Ladies must catch/fight fish from start to finish.

Seas are looking great!! Get your ladies out and take care of them this weekend.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

*Rules*

Mark,
What is the EARLIEST a boat can clear the jettys for this tournament?
I am assuming it is the same as the MBWC?
Thanks


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*6am*

Boats cannot leave jetties until 6am.


----------



## CHA CHING (May 21, 2004)

*Rules*

Thanks Mark.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Lookin good!!!

GMZ350-355-370-375-280915-
WATERS FROM FREEPORT TO THE MATAGORDA SHIP CHANNEL OUT 20 NM-
WATERS FROM HIGH ISLAND TO FREEPORT OUT 20 NM-
WATERS FROM FREEPORT TO THE MATAGORDA SHIP CHANNEL 20 NM TO 60 NM-
WATERS FROM HIGH ISLAND TO FREEPORT 20 TO 60 NM-
344 PM CDT WED JUN 27 2012

*TONIGHT*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 10 TO 15 KNOTS. SEAS 2 FEET OR LESS.

*THURSDAY AND THURSDAY NIGHT*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS.
SEAS 1 TO 2 FEET.

*FRIDAY AND FRIDAY NIGHT*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 2
FEET OR LESS. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS IN THE
AFTERNOON AND EARLY EVENING. A SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND
THUNDERSTORMS AFTER MIDNIGHT.

*SATURDAY*
SOUTHEAST WINDS 5 TO 10 KNOTS. SEAS 2 FEET OR LESS. A
SLIGHT CHANCE OF SHOWERS AND THUNDERSTORMS.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$1000 added to the red snapper pot*

Folks dont forget. Shawn Burns from Planet Ford is adding $1000 to the Red Snapper Pot. Should be some good $$$$ in that pot for sure.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Registration/Captains meeting/Calcutta tomorrow night at Surfside Marina.


----------



## TexasBillfishChampionship (Dec 5, 2011)

Should be a good one!!!


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

Mark, Whats the status for tomorrow? NOAA calling for 3-4fters with 4-5 second intervals and scattered to likely thunderstorms? We have our team headed to Freeport as I type, just wanted to check in before we paid for the hotel, transient slips... I know last year we put it off to weather to keep it a bit nicer for the ladies, wondering if the same decision will be made today.

Thanks!!

Thomas - Team Parrot Party


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We are still a go. Bouyweather is calling for 2.3 and the max is 3.5 late that evening. I dont have much faith in Noaa lately.


----------



## BlueHorizon (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks for the quick response. See yall at the captains meeting tonight


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Had a couple of people call and ask if they could enter the tournament if they only had 1 lady angler. We will allow only 1 lady angler on a team.

Bouyweathers updated forcast looks alot better for tomorrow.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Looking good for tomorrow!!!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------

